# Most Embarrassing Camping Moments



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, I'm sure I'm not alone in the world of embarrassing moments (although I may have the most to share if it comes down to it) but this last weekend I had a couple of personal bests.

1) Leaving with minimal preparation for Ft. Stevens, we did not have a chance to de-winterize before we got to the campground. While dewinterization is a fairly simple process, there are a couple of opportunities to screw up. I took advantage of each. However, forgetting to shut the pressure valve on the water heater and then compounding it buy not checking for leaks, seemed to produce the most spectacular and embarrassing effect: lake BBB. If not for Oregon_Family (Jeff) who notified me that my camper was spewing a fountain of water, my whole camper might have floated away.

2) Never promise spectacular effects (subtitles: The great fire dissappointment). We had an evening gathering (which I think was a good idea although I'd do it very differently next time) that I had planned to kick off with a spectacular 'magic' fire lighting. All was made ready and the theatrics played out and - nothing. No fire. No magic. No special effect to boggle the mind. Instead, I had to use a butane lighter which failed to light multiple times. Result - maximum dissappointment in the kids - exactly the opposite of what was intended.

Moral of the stories: Pay attention to what you are doing and don't promise miracles!

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ha! Nice, Brian. While there is usually nothing magical to my fire-lighting routine, I generally use one of two methods.

1. Pour leftover charcoal after grilling onto the wood in the fire ring. Amazingly, that lights the fire fast!









2. I bring Girl Scout water (lighter fluid).

My most embarrassing moment was our first camping trip in the Outback. I did not think I needed a charcoal grill to grill food over charcoal. I figured I would just use a new metal grill grate with legs that we purchased at WalMart. So, I put a small pile of charcoal in the fire ring, then attempted to light it with a match. OK, this wasn't match-light charcoal. I humbled myself and asked my camping neighbors for some lighter fluid. About an hour later, I had the charcoal going (sort of). I then then placed our grill grate with feet over the coals.

Here's the problem: Without an enclosure (like a grill) to keep heat around your food, nothing cooks. I could not get the burgers to cook in the open air over small pile of charcoal.

So it is dark now, about 9:30 PM, and still no dinner. I finally give up, open the Outback outdoor stove top, and cook burgers in a pan...which I ruin because the pan is too hot which burns the meat to the pan.

We were camping at Chatfield Recreation Area, which is very close to civilization. I nearly called a pizza delivery joint to deliver to my campsite. I figured that would only make me look even more clueless.

We laugh about it now.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry, I can't comment on my most embarrasing camping moment at this time, as the statute of limitations has yet to expire.

BTW, There isn't anybody here from Wyoming law enforcement is there?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

None that I can think of









Mike


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

B3,

I did almost the same thing as you last weekend. I wanted to de-winterize in the campground once hooked up to the sewer. The last step was to flush through the water heater so I turned the bypass and and opened the hot water valves.

After about 5 minutes I noticed my sons having way too much fun on the back side of the camper. You know that evil laugh that a 9 and 13 year old can get. I walked around the camper and they had a sort of a water slide going only with out the slide and with alot of mud. I HAD FORGOTTEN TO PUT IN THE WATER HEADER PLUG!







Our closest neighbors accoss the street were almost rolling on the ground with laughter as the watched the whole ordeal.

Well long story short we got to use the outside shower for the the first time and I am happy to report it worked fine. shy

Bruce


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Mine would have to been when I forget to put down the four stablizer jacks on my popup. While making the beds my DW and I climbed on one of them and you guessed it, the entire popup flipped back on the rear bed almost sliding off the campsite and down the hill into the woods. I got out and got it righted quickly hoping no one had seen it. Next morning the folks across the way asked if I had a good ride last night.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My brother in laws parents had their bed collapse on thier pop up while sleeping. It was only around 930 pm, so a lot of people were awake yet, so plenty of witnesses including my sister and their son. Oh yeah did i mention they were Naked







Did not get hurt but really embarresed rolling across the grass.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey DC! My DH did that to me too. Fortunately we were parked in our driveway and no one saw it. He didn't do that one again!









BTW, we are going to Charlestown this weekend and Hardy on Derby Day.
Any chance you will be there?


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

This one isn't mine... but it's funny!!

When my wife came here from England with her family in the 70's, they bought a pop-up. My wife's little sister, who was about 5 or 6 at the time, rolled out of the canvas and fell out! She walked to the door to get back in, only to find it locked, so she did what any little girl who fell out of her camper would do...she started screaming and banging on the door. My father-in-law, who most likely had a few pints in him woke up to this commotion, got out of bed, and slipped on a pile of dog s*** the family pet had left on the floor. By the time he got her in , he had a foot full of poo, and one big mess to clean up.

When he told me this last year during a camping trip, the whole family cracked up!!

Such memories!

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ahhhh....

I feel so much better.









BBB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Neither one of these stories happened to me -- honestly -- but I did get to see the results of the first one at the dealer service center when I was going through my PDI.......

---

Apparently an older couple had traded in their Class A motorhome for the Outback 23RS. On their second trip out they had gone camping at a local state park near Dallas, got the trailer all set up and expanded the rear ...

Everything was fine until the space across and down about 50 meters from them next to the water opened up and they asked if they could move sites to be close to the water. The Park folks said sure... well (and we can all see where this story is going) the couple didnt want to go to all the effort of pushing in the back and everything just to move a few meters down the road...

so he unplugs the trailer from the AC, hooks up the trialer to the truck and with the back extended out slowly pulled out of one slot and headed for the other.

His wife told the dealer that he "almost" made it. Apparently the next slot was one toooo many speedbumps and when he came off the speed bump the right leg holder flexed, popped out (broke the pin), and the back collapsed outward.

This had happened about two weeks earlier and they were still trying to get the insurance figured out....but I did get to se the results -- NOT PRETTY...

----

The dealer also said that about a year ago he had also seen a much more common mistake of where a man, in a bad rainstorm, was trying to get all loaded up and out of there with his family -- he pulled the rear in from the inside... and did everything right -- EXCEPT FOR LOCKING DOWN THE REAR WITH THE REAR LATCHES... he said that the man had actually in the wind and rain and noise and confusion heard the rear end slide, felt the trailer lurch (but thought that it was just having trouble getting rolling) and hit the ground but thought it was something besides the trailer making the noise ... it turned out to be his entire slideout being pulled out
---

after hearing those two stories from the dealer I check my rearend several times before even pulling out of the driveway....


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

My rookie mistake (sorry - long story!):

When we bought our 5er last August, we were moving up from a PU. The place we bought our 5er has a campground right behind it. As part of the deal, they include 2 free nights camping to help you learn the ins-and-outs of your new trailer.

We completed PDI, signed all the papers, and headed to the campground. The nice lady in the campground office gave me directions to our site. I confided in her that I was a rookie, and wanted to make sure that this was an easy site to get into. She assured me it was, and that if I went down this one road, I could pull through into the site. Sounded good to me! As I pulled down said road, I thought to myself, "this is pretty tight!" A one lane road with trees lining both sides.

Well it was tighter than I thought, as I clipped one of those trees as I made the initial turn onto the road. But I didn't know this just yet.

I continued on down towards our site, and attempted to make the turn to pull through. At some point I realized that this wasn't going to work. I decided to back out and try again. When I put it in reverse, it didn't move. I looked over and saw my niece, who was camping with us, waving at me action . I waved back action . She shook her head, and pointed at the trailer. I looked in my mirror, and to my horror, the trailer was up against one of the aforementioned trees!







My wife got out to look. I couldn't bear it.









By this time, we had attracted quite a crowd. I was able to maneuver away from the tree, and pull around to the other side, where I had no less than 6 experts (no sarcasm intended!) helping me back the trailer in to the site.

Now it was time to get out and inspect the damage to my now 15-minute old camper! Turns out, that aside from a couple of minor scratches on the fiberglass exterior, the only real damage was to the "front" arm of the awning. It was pulled out and twisted, and needed to be replaced, apparently as a result of the first tree I hit.

One of the regulars at the campground gave me a ride back to the service department. After relating the story to the service manager, he tried to make me feel better by telling me that some people don't even make it out of the parking lot before damaging their trailer. Not sure if that's true, but it did make me feel better, as did their service. They brought the parts to my campsite and fixed me up right then and there. Cost me $100. And now I've gotten that "first ding" out of the way!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I don't know if I can top that, but I will try. We were getting ready for our big trip of the summer last year, and had plans to leave early. In manuevering the TT out of the back yard, thru the 10' gate, I lost sight of the curb side of the trailer as it angled away from the mirror. Then I heard the scrap, and could see the fence moving with the TT. I stopped, got out, and saw that I had caught the rear awning arm on the gate post, and broke the foot of the arm right in half.

After some frantic seaching at Wally World, and few other places, I finally remembered that there is a Class "A" dealership on the edge of town, with a camp store. Luckily, they had the part I was looking for, and we were able to leave, just a few hours later then planned.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! Not sure I can top PDX Doug's. Let us know when the statutes of limitation expire.









My biggest oops was when I had my pop-up. I had driven up the haul road from Fairbanks to the Arctic Circle. It was about 400 miles as I recall and most of the road was gravel. Nice trip, but slow and tiring. When we arrived, all of us wanted to get in the camper due to the mesquitos. So, I hurriedly set things up and started cranking to raise the roof and start making things comfortable. I thought it was cranking sort of hard, but pressed on. Suddenly I heard a "sproing" and then noticed that one of the cables that cranks the roof up had broken because I had stupidly forgotten to unlatch the hooks that keep the roof in-place when traveling. Sheeeezzzeee! Stupid me!

Now the arctic circle on the haul road is REALLY in the middle of nowhere, so we were sort of on our own to solve this small problem. I ended up reeling out as much cable as I could and simply tieing the two ends togeather. Believe it or not, it worked fine. Actually, I never did go back and properly correct the problem. It never caused any problems and I sold the rig with the tied cable.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, okay I'll tell but no laughing!!







Tim, I feel your pain.

Last fall on our way to a another great weekend in the OB, I pulled into a large discount store parking lot that had a McDonald's on the edge of it. Wanting to get close to the restaurant for my family's sake (and because I'm lazy) I parked next to a light pole that had a big concrete base. This base was maybe three feet high and two feet square. After dinner we all piled back into the Burb and prepare to head out. As I started to move forward I needed to cut a pretty tight turn so cranked the wheel. As a result the rear of the TT swings wide and .......
















Lesson learned, if you park close to something then pull away in a straight line!!

Hey now, no laughing, you promised.

shy shy shy shy shy shy shy shy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I am seeing a lot of pop-up stories here







Guess I'll shime in.

Getting the pop-up ready on Thursday for a Friday departure. DW helped me out and got it all packed. I show up Friday and feel the need to pop it back up and check a couple thing (No I didn't need to but though I had better, I should know better the DW has it under control)

Anyway, lower it down, pick up some friends of mine (2 dads, 4 kids under the age of 6...let the party begin) Cruise of the mountain, not just any mountain but to the base of Mt. Elbert, the highest peak in Colorado. (planning on make the climb the following day)

Get the trailer parked, jacks down, and ready to crank it up....just on problem...You got it!! No crank. I had forgotten to remove it







LUckily I had my Craftsman tool box with me and was able to jimmy-rig it.

1 last thing, I managed to call my lovely DW, and ask HER what she did with it... she was more than helpful to remind me I was the last one with it
















The joys of camping.

Just waiting for my first mistake with the Outback. shy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This thread is hurting my FACE!









My biggest boo-boo was....
Camping with my brother-in-law. We didn't have a fire ring at our site, and "what the heck!" It's not camping without a campfire, right?

We decide to have a fire, right on the gravel of the sites space.







(after how many beers???) We piled up the wood in a nice pyramid, and I head to the camper for some lighter fluid. (no kindling) Enter my brother-in-law with his own can of fluid...saturating the wood.







He leaves to get a lighter, and in comes Jolly with the lighter fluid. I give the wood a real GOOD soaking, and I'm smart enough to bring some matches.







Back comes my BIL, and we are ready for ignition.

The flash was bright, hot, and engulfed us both with a big WOOOOOSH!
We weren't hurt, but certainly frightened!









The fire was huge. So huge in fact, the immense orange glow started drawing other people to our site. The flames caught the overhanging tree on fire! Now that's a campfire!









Moral of the story...
Sometimes, bringing a firefighter to a campground is a good thing!
Just don't let him start the fire!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

-A few years ago, we were tent camping and our son was not yet potty trained to #2. He had a major #2 and the wife left the campfire and the smores we were making to go to the tent to clean him up. I heard a LOUD ruckus from the tent. My daughter and I left to go check on them. When I pulled the flap back and shined the light in there, it looked like someone had shot poop out of a cannon.







IT was all over our clothes, our bedding, EVERYTHING!!







It had fallen out of his diaper and they walked in IT and then walked all over the tent looking for the flashlite. AFter flicking it on, they then saw the tracks all over the tent. 
I asked what she needed and she said go get a bunch of wet towels and I obediently left the tent. But, before I left, in my concern I commented to her:"honey, you have some Smores on the side of your face." The normally complacent face of 22 years tightened like Joan Rivers and this sentence tensely oozed out of her:"I haven't HAD any Smores yet!!"















I left, got the towels and we had a very sleepless stinky and quiet nite in the tent.

-Or when we had a small tent popup on the beach in Galveston Island in 1984, just a simple 2wheeler box, like 6 feet long. Gale warnings, birds standing still in mid air and I wanna beach camp. Reluctantly she agrees. We unhitch, put up the tent, facing the wind (young/dumb)and proceed. I take the HUGE ice filled cooler out and sit it in the truck bed. It was then I heard her scream. I turned around to see my wife ASAIL DOWN GALVESTON ISLAND BEACH!!














She was swiftly rolling down the beach, holding onto the middle pole and had her head hung out the tent and screaming like opeye, HELP! 
Removing the ice cooler ballast was all it took. I laughed, I couldnt' help it, she was headed toward the gulf and I was laughing like an idiot. Soon, some other campers came to our aid. I was still laughing as we caught her just short of the water. She still don't like that story.
FWIW, those are my two.
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2 years ago in Myrtle beach, with my awning out, we have a storm kick up around 11 pm. I had the awning tied down and was 100% confident it was ok but since it was our last night anyway and it was making such a racket I told her I was going to put it in. I loosened the top bars, lowered one end and proceeded in the dark to walk to the other arm to lower. I did not see my 5 yr olds lawn chair in the dark and tripped over it. I fell across the other rail at my chest , bending it in half to the ground. 
Now I have a bent rail and the wind is blowing hard and the awning is barely tight on the other side. I thought I was going to lose the whole thing. I had to pull out the broken section, luckily it was the lower rail. My wife held the strap while I held the rail that was no longer connected and released the lock and we slowly rolled it up. I broke the broken rail in two, relatched it and duct taped the two pieces together for the ride home. Now when I do anything with the awning I walk around the outside.
Duct tape, never leave home without it


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I printed this thread and keeping it a file.

I think I can make some $$$ from this in a few years







so keep the stories coming.









Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thor, that's a LOT of sigs your gonna have to get for royalties. LOL


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey now, no laughing, you promised.

Oh don't worry-I didn't laugh. I'm glad you're still alive, cause I would have killed my DH if he'd have done that!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello Golden Mom,

I was beginning to wonder if we had lost you for good. Did you guys hibernate?

I have way too much going on this weekend to camp but I would love to. I have the Outback over at Customers First having some minor work done on the outside stove.

We will be at Clifty Falls over the Derby weekend for our 5th annual Derby Weekend campout. We have reserved an entire loop for our group and I am really looking forward to getting out in the Outback. I hope we have better luck with the weather this year. It rained on us the entire weekend last year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

I can't top any of these, you guys crack me up !!! All I can say is it's really hard to crank the tongue up high enough to hitch up, if you have left the rear stabilzer jacks down.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Regarding the "barely out of the dealer's lot damage":

We were camping at Yogi Bears in Colorado and were all set up in our site. There were no campers next to us. The next morning we woke up and noticed some campers had arrived during the night, in a brand new Outback! I went to introduce myself and noticed one of their awning arms was ripped from the lower brace and hanging off the camper. I asked what happened and the owner said he drove by the site at 11 PM last night in the dark so he needed to turn around. Well, while turning around, he caught a tree.

He had just picked up his new Outback from the dealer the day before.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Haven't ripped anything off....yet. But on our first trip with the new camper, on the way to Florida we stopped at a KOA in southern South Carolina to for the night.
We did not unhook from the TV and for some stupid reason I decided that we need to use the Chock and Lock. I guess that I was worried that the camper might pull the 6000 pound Suburban someplace in the middle of the night. Well the next morning, Easter morning this year, we are in the middle of a driving rain storm. I step out of the camper and into water above my ankles, roll up the jacks, unhook the cable, electric and water and carry the kids to the Suburban to make a quick get away before the bad storms that the Weather Channel were forcasting got there....30 miles down the road I remember the Chock and Lock...if anybody stops at South Point KOA in South Carolina (Exit 33 off of I95) and could you pick it up for me???

On the way back from Florida we stop at a Yogi in Virgina for the last night of camping and in the morning (in the rain again) I want to dump the black tank so I wouldn't have to find a place when we got home, but the tank was only 1/3 full so I put a hose into the toilet and turn on the water, tell my DW what I was doing and went back out to finish the breakdown.....I was thinking that my DW would keep a eye on the tank gauge....she wasn't. All I heard was alot of shouting about shutting off the water (along with some wording that I will not use on this family page), when I walked into the camper the water was everywhere...and my AW (angry wife) was standing in the middle of the pond. We used every towel that we had with us and a whole bottle of Windex to clean it up. Next time, after I install the Quickie Flush, I think I will just sit on the toilet.

Well, live and learn,
Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

LOL...Sorry. Now that is a toilet disaster!

Randy


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I've had a very bad week








and these posts have just made my day. I have laughed so hard. Thanks for the theraphy.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't have these beat. (Excuse me while I wipe the tears away from laughing.) Todd threatened to tell this one if I didn't. It's been a few years...not too long after we were married. We were tent camping with a group of friends. My job during the breakfast preps was to cook the link sausage on the grill. Not too hard, right? Remember, I was somewhat new to camping. Sausage looks done and I start to put them on a plate. I wasn't really watching the plate as I put them on...until the others started shouting about the plate







How was I supposed to know that sausage would melt right through a styrofoam plate? Yes, they were all on the ground. shy And in the time it took to look over to the plate and realize what happened, the rest of the sausage on the grill flamed up and were definitely WELL DONE







.

I don't cook links anymore and I can now laugh about it. Soo embarrassing. At least the thunder & lightning a little later helped everyone forget most of it. What's little ole burnt breakfast compared to a dozen people holding metal poles and 3 tarps up in a lightning storm with a river running underfoot?

Lois


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

This just recently happened to me. My son and I are going on a little over night father-son camping trip this weekend. While getting the camper ready for the trip last night (4/13) I found that the outside stove would not open but about 1/4".After trying about 15 times I gave up. After arriving at work today I decide to enlist the help of the most knowledgeable body of people for Outback problems and posted my problem on this site.

Before I when home for lunch I had received many useful ideas on how to best solve my problem (along with some not so useful ideas







). As soon as I got home I grabbed a coat hanger and cut the hook part off and out to the camper I rushed. I unlock the two outside knobs and dropped my keys...as I bent over to pick up my keys the compartment opened and struck me on top of the head.

After a great deal of thought (and pain), I realized that the compartment had be left unlocked and last evening I was using the key to lock the compartment before I was trying to open it........

OK my momma didn't raise any idiots....but I am not too far off!!!!









Thank you everybody for your help,
The somewhat dimwitted Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Gary,

I want to reply to your story...I just don't know what to say!

Randy


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hummm,

Taking the plug cap off the sewer line drain at the dump station only to realize the black tank handle wasn't fully closed. What a mess (literally). Ever hear the joke that ends with the monkey trying to put the cork back in the pigs butt? Pretty much the same picture of me trying to recapp the sewer plug with discharge spewing all over me. It didn't enven occur to me until much later to shut the valve. And of course I had an audience of people waiting to dump.

Upon taking delivery of my brand new 5th wheel and returning home from the dealer, pulling into the driveway only to discover I hadn't trimmed the trees high enough above the drive. I now have a shiny new camper with a torn rubber roof.

Driving off with the shore power still connected.

I could go on but you get the drift.

Thanks for the memories. Glenn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> This just recently happened to me. My son and I are going on a little over night father-son camping trip this weekend. While getting the camper ready for the trip last night (4/13) I found that the outside stove would not open but about 1/4".After trying about 15 times I gave up. After arriving at work today I decide to enlist the help of the most knowledgeable body of people for Outback problems and posted my problem on this site.
> 
> Before I when home for lunch I had received many useful ideas on how to best solve my problem (along with some not so useful ideas
> 
> ...


I guess we forgot to suggest that you unlock the compartment


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And just think, y'all are *STILL* camping!









I haven't been out enough times to do any "damage" yet, but I know my time's coming.









Wait a minute, I _almost_ did somehting stupid. I started to pull away from the TT after getting it back to the storage lot when my wife hollered out, "aren't you suposed to take the chains off the truck first?" Could have pulled the tongue jack right off the boards--and who knows what else? shy

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Some of the problems you try so hard to help without insulting them with the obvious things to try first, you figure they tried them. Like you say Camperandy with a wink. Who da thought to say.

At least none of us can say I ve never done that. That is why the embarresing moments posts are the funniest now









Glad it was an easy fix

Mswalt.... I did that last year, pulled it 6 in forward oops.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well for me








#1 
The first year with our outback,I was going to a campground that is about 2 miles behind our house.I know the back road like the palm of my hand








Well I decided not to take the first road because of the sharp S turn,So I took the second road
Well I forgot half way down the road it made a hard turn almost a 90 and the road also
got very narrow well after about 20 min turn this way and go forward then turn the other way.
I made it through with about 1/2 inch on both side








#2 at the campground we didn't have full hookup
So I had to use Honey-Pot on wheels 
Well I pulled that thing about 300 feet up an incline to the dump station
I got about 5 feet from it and the stupid cap came off what a mess.
And so enough there was a group of campers standing on the other side of the road watching
Well I don't have to tell you I felt about 2 inches tall








Don


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Walking into the women's restroom/shower two different times.







Same park, but different trips.







The door I MISTAKINGLY entered is poorly marked. REALLY. shy

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. (darn that Crown Royal)


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

20 years ago, (i was 19 years old), i borrowed for the first time the pop-up of my dad to go camping with friends. The day before leaving, i inspect the pop-up and i notice that one of the tires is in a bad shape. Since we don't have a spare tire i decide to buy a new tire and wheel and keep the old one as a spare. There i go, jack the trailer, change the wheel, put the bolts on by hands and put the trailer down. AT THIS POINT, i was supposed to tighten the nuts but somebody called me on phone. When i came back i forgot to tighten the bolt.









Next morning at 3 o'clock we leave... it took half an hour before we lost the wheel. By chance i now have a spare tire...but no more bolt!!!

We leaved the trailer on the side of the highway and go to the nearest hardware store. We finally buy 4 nuts ...4 hours later (at 8 o'clock)!

Nothing happened yet with the outback!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

OK, hereâ€™s mineâ€¦.At least I got to laugh at the kid who approached me!

It was last summer. We still had our pop-up. It had a self contained potty that had to be pulled out and dumped at the end of the trip. Normally, this was not a big issue, but one particular trip we were at a campground that had a really steep incline around the dump station. 'Pulled the cap off the tank and set it to the side of the drain hole. I dumped the tank and when I pulled the tank neck out of the hole to add a little water (to rinse it out), I tapped the cap and it rolled right into the sewer line, about three feet down!!!!! Luckily, the geometry of the line would not allow the cap to be carried on to the septic tank. You might know there were about five people staring from the nearby campsites!! So there I go, the only â€œextraction toolâ€ long enough to reach the bottom that I had was a bungie strap. So now I go â€œfishingâ€ for my potty cap in the sewer line elbow. Finally, this kid came over and asked â€œâ€™You drop something down there?â€ â€œ Noâ€, I replied with a straight face, â€œI like to see what comes flowing past when I dump my tankâ€¦.I might just find something useful.â€ After about another minute of trying to get the hook of the bungie strap situauted to pull my cap out (keep in mind that the kid could not see down the hole because I had it blocked) I said â€œjack-potâ€. You should have seen the look on that kidâ€™s face when I pulled out a cap for a holding tank!!!! I said â€œMan, Iâ€™ve been looking for one of these for some time now!â€ I rinse my tank out, dumped it again, and left. I still remember that kidâ€™s expression as I drove off.

Sidewinder


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And for that 'kid' Here s your sign.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

This thread is beginning to read like my logbook.

drifter


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We were camping with our pop-up last summer for our son's 14 year old traveling baseball team tournament. First, we realized we forgot our key. Thank goodness, another family had a key that worked. It was hot and humid, and we couldn't figure out why it stank in our camper. Then, we saw the overflowing garbage container within 50 feet.

The real fun was yet to come 2 days later as we were trying to crank it down and pack up. The roof would not budge. Two grown men laid on the ground unscrewing the gear box when they started spitting and yelling because mouse poop had fallen in their faces. (first clue) Then, after they finally undo the cable, the roof starts to fall down so we urgently yell to the boys who are warming their baseball arms to hurry over and hold up the roof. If only I could have taken a picture -- 15 boys in baseball uniforms stiffly holding the camper's roof so it wouldn't crash. Of course, I could not take a picture -- as I was holding up the roof!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Begood's story reminds me of one of my own. Not a camping story, but embarrasing none the less!

I had an old '68 VW Beetle, and had managed to blow the engine. Being mechanically minded and stupid (I was still a teenager), I decided to change the engine myself in my parents garage. So, I have the car jacked up, and pulled off the rear wheels to make it easier to get around underneath. At about this point, I find a new engine at a shop in a small town about 20 miles from home. The deal clincher was that they would come pick up the car and install the new engine for free.

Now, being the considerate guy that I used to be, I put the rear wheels back on the Bug, but only finger tightened the lugs (to make it easier for the professional mechanics who might not have lug wrenches themselves).

So, the shop tow truck came by, picked up the car and installed a new engine. A call a couple of days later let me know I could come pick it up.

My parents and I hopped in my dads car, and off we went. After inspecting the Bug, I settled my bill and headed for home, my parents following me.

Some of you may see where this is going...

About ten miles down the road,at about 45MPH, the left rear wheel seperated from the car. This caused a sudden and violent yaw into the oncoming lane, which I fortunately managed to control, and slid to a stop on the right shoulder.

My mom was as white as a ghost! I have never been sure if it was because of the oncoming 18 wheeler, or because it missed!

Anyway, it seems that real mechanics use hydraulic lifts to change engines on stupid teenagers '68 VW Beetles, and don't need to remove the wheels. As such, they had no reason to check the lugs! shy

The real kicker was yet to come. When the wheel separated from the car, it actually folded under the rear, supporting the back of the car, and keeping the new engine off the pavement. And the lug nuts? They all fell into the hubcap, and were waiting to be put back on!

20 minutes later, I was back on my way. And just a little less stupid. To whoever was watching over me that day...

Thank you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, world's longest post on a classic screwup from the guy who wrote the de-winterizing checklist...

Yesterday I took the day off because the weather was perfect and I wanted to start prepping the camper for the season. DW and I went over to the storage facility and started preparing to tow the camper back to our house (a couple miles). Installed the battery, checked the tires, raised the stablizers, inspected the trailer inside and out for tow readiness, got out the hitch bars, backed up the truck and realized I hadn't raised the coupler high enough to back under it for the hookup. No problem - I have an electric jack, none of that hand crank stuff for me.

Unless the fancy electric jack doesn't work. Couldn't figure it out. Thought I might have blown the fuze - nope it was fine. Checked to make sure I had remembered to connect the cable to the battery - yup, it was OK. Checked the battery was producing power - fine. Opened up the top of the jack to see if there had been water damage, insects, mice, whatever. Looked fine. Not even the light on the front of the jack worked.

OK, time for the crank, I'd figure out the jack when I got the TT home. Couldn't find the jack handle. Looked in every storage comparment, all the drawers and doors inside the camper. No handle. It must be at home. So, pack everything up and lock it down, head home to find the jack handle. Got home. No jack handle. Looked everywhere I could think - nothing. So, back to the camper, maybe we didn't check everywhere (I had forgotten to look under the morgue drawer and was convinced it was likely under there). Grabbed the voltmeter just in case and went back to the storage facility.

Looked for the handle again for another 20 minutes. Nothing. So, I started looking at the power to the electric jack. Hooked my ground to the battery terminal and checked the voltmeter against the other terminal to be sure it was working. No problem, worked fine. Left the voltmeter connected to the neg pole of the battery and checked to see if the battery end of the fuse to the jack had power - yup. OK, good so far. Had to move the voltmeter negative to the ground post of the jack (woudln't reach the battery. Checked for power on the switch - should have had 12 volts and got - zip. Not good, that meant a bad wire? You're kidding. A bad wire? Traced it from the fuse (checked the fuse again) and couldn't see any damage. Couldn't be the wire. OK, must be a bad ground. Loosened and tightened the mounting bolt between the jack and the TT frame. Nothing.

OK, I can't move the TT at all unless I get the jack up. I'm now thinking I'm going to have to remove the electric jack and put the old manual jack on to get the TT moved.

So, I start packing up (after a couple of frustrating hours) and started to put the battery cover on. (OK, who sees this coming?) It won't fit right. I look it over and the knife switch (which I tested about 6 times - it wasn't the issue) was interfeering with the top of the batter compartment. I stared at the situation and started to think about how it had been before. And then I saw it. I could feel the blood running to my face - what an idiot.

I'd installed the battery backwards and the poles were reversed. I had the cable to power the jack on the same pole as the ground wire to the frame.

Because the battery was in backwards, when I set up the voltmeter it read fine when I tested between the fuse of the jack and the negative pole of the battery. However, there never was any juice running to the jack. I swapped the battery and the jack worked fine.

So far, all the electrical seems fine and I've tested as many things as I can check to make sure I didn't, uh, damage any part of the electrical. So far, the only casualty has been pride. DW was very understanding after she stopped laughing.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I think some of my best laughs are when I am laughing at myself. I am glad you figured it out and now it is time to find the missing jack handle. Good luck.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

vdub said:


> ROTFLMAO! Not sure I can top PDX Doug's. Let us know when the statutes of limitation expire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know they say that those cables are air craft cables and that they are unbreakable....not so....I too have seen it happen.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

They are pretty good.

Ours was when we were camping tent style. Set-up our camp like pros and the fellow campers even commented how nice everything was. Told them that we were pros and have been camping for years. While we went out for a hike the weather turned and things got a bit windy. Upon our return the tent was gone!!! You guessed it...I forgot to stake it and the tent was in the neighbours campsite hung up on their car. Felt like such an idiot.

Thor


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

We were camping in Shenandoah NP and watching as the evening set it. Behind us a family pulled into the site to set up camp. It was getting dark so I asked him if he would like me to bring over the lantern and light up the site for him to set up. He told me that he had it all under control. That is almost as bad as saying... Hey ya'll watch this. He did manage to get the site set up in the dark, with a few choice words yelled out now and then and a lot of noise. Finally alls quiet on the western front and people are settling into thier camp fires. I heard our new neighbor as he started pumping his white fuel stove (anyone still use those?). Then it happended. Professional camper Bob behind me must have spilled and spilled the white fuel all over the place, because when he lit that match the whole picnic table just lit right up. It was beautiful!!! sunny That whole side of the park was as bright as day for about 5 minutes. Everyone applauded. Too funny.

On another tent camping trip the wife and I and our two young children when camping again in Shenandoah. We brought along our son's Fisher Price play tent. It was a last minute Christmas purchase, I think we paid a whopping 9 dollars for this tent. The wife and I set up our expensive real big people tent, and then the play tent. The idea was to have our supplies in the play tent and all of us sleep in the real tent. Well you know kids, they wanted to sleep on their own. We were petrified, but let them. I think our daugher was 4ish... Anyone as camping goes it POURED that night. POURED! The misses and I were up all night with roll after roll of paper town trying to keep our expensive big people tent dry. You know where this is going. Don't ya? Well needless to say we worried and worried about the kids, but decided to just let things be. In the morning we were exhaused, wet and worried. When we peered into their kids play tent. They were so beautiful sleeping soundly in their totally dry tent.

We've since stopped tent camping (except on canoe trips), but we still have that little tent that could. It has been everywhere and still continues to work. So what if it says Fisher Price on the front. It is a real tent.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sorry, I can't comment on my most embarrasing camping moment at this time, as the statute of limitations has yet to expire.
> 
> BTW, There isn't anybody here from Wyoming law enforcement is there?
> 
> ...


OK, it's been over a year now. Has the statute of limitations expired yet? I'm dying to hear this story.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Morrowmd said:


> OK, it's been over a year now. Has the statute of limitations expired yet? I'm dying to hear this story.
> [snapback]108468[/snapback]​


Sorry... You are going to have to wait awhile on that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello ! My name is Keith and I too have had an embarrassing moment !

It was the spring of 1998, we had just purchased a brand new Coleman popup.
Our maiden trip was just about this time of year. We were scheduled to go a "Resort Campground" near Sea World in Ohio.

We arrived at the campsite @ an hour before dark , found the campsite and proceeded to setup. I had walked through the setup with the dealer but this was the first time doing it by myself. I had a checklist in my head. All went well until I was doing the electical hook up. The camper was all setup and I was two feet short of reaching the 110 hookup. First time out I did not have an extention cord.

Undaunted and trying in stay so I don't upset my DW and 2 year old daughter. I decide to move the camper by hand. It's only a couple of feet !

I crank up the stablizers, unblock the wheels and DW and I push the pop up @ 3 feet. Just enough, the cord now reaches the 110 outlet. Success !

I block the wheels and go on about my business.

Now it's dark and we are putting the 2 year old DD to bed in the rear bunk. Mom and daughter are on the bed reading a story. Dear old Dad walks to the back of the camper for a good night kiss and hug.

Did you guess ?

The front of the trailer comes off the ground and we are at @ 45 degree angle !
Oops! I forgot to crank down the rear stabilizers.

Slowly I get off the rear bunk and make my way forward climbing up hill. I reach the balance point and the front of the trailer slowly start to return to earth. As the front jack touches down, the applause started from the surrounding campsights.

My adventure did not go un-noticed.

I came out of the camper acknowledged the applause and went about putting down the rear stabilizers.

The good news is except for my pride there was no real damage.

Keith


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I am Just so glad we are not alone out there!!!!!! sunny sunny

Our Bloops and Blunders are too many to list. We 'd use up the whole web site!!!!

To all those who have heard applause echo through out the campground you know it is just every other campers way of saying

"I am right there with ya buddy!!! Just glad it wasn't my day to put on the side show!!!"

And to think there are people out there that think camping is no fun!!!???!!!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I can't resist adding my MEM.

We owned a pop-up up until this year when we bought an Outback 5'er. A few years ago the DW and I went camping along with our little old dog. The camp site we usually camp at is not used very much and that night it was us at one end, another camper at the other end a a family in the middle. We each was close to a seperate outhouse. So we woke up early and went to the outhouse and when we came back decided to enjoy the nice cool morning doing things that married people do. We really didn't think anything about having all of the windows openned since there was no one near by, but, at one of those times when we were most visible, the dog barks and we look up to see a lady walking by the camper look at the dog (who happens to have been at the foot of the bed we were on) and streight at our bare bottoms! Needless to say, the moment passed quickly and we did notice a warry look when we meet the lady, with her kids later on in the morning.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Was camping with my wifes family in smokey mnts. My brother inlaw slept corner to corner on the short bed of his small camper with his head against the screen door. With no power at this campground the hard door was open. We got up one morning and while cooking breakfist he asked me if I had any problems with the dog last nite. I asked him what dog are you talking about? He said the one that was sniffing of the top of his head thru the screen door. He had reached up and hit the dog on the end of the nose thru the screen and the dog left. As we sat down to eat the camp host pulled in and asked us if we had any problems with the bear that was in the camp last nite. Brother inlaw said no but your dog came up to visit. Host looks at him and says what dog I dont have a dog.


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I was tent camping in the White Mountains with my family (three small kids at the time), and one big tent. The sign nailed to the top of the picnic table read "be ware of bears", and about a hundred things you should do to avoid them. No problem, put the food in the car -- never gave it another thought, including the fact that an orange drink had exploded in the trunk and soaked the tent on the trip down. 
After I set up the tent, I lifted one of the support poles and threded it through one of the handles of the tent bag. Later on that night, I could hear a sniffing noise right beside my head, and before I could figure out what it was, the tent pole went bang, and down came that corner of the tent. The bear that thought he was going to get a clean get-away with the tent bag was a little surprised too. he then circled the tent a few more times, before deciding to go next door to check out the neighbours cooler -- bang crash, and the bear was fed. Needless to say, the next night I stayed awake pretty much the entire night with the cast frying pan and ax close at hand. Yup, I like my Outback walls.
lawrence


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OLD TOPIC!

First let me start out by saying that I am VERY glad
to have a "hard sided" camper!!


Key ingredients: tent, mixed drinks, cool weather, a camp lantern, and of course&#8230; Me!
Now going on 25 years of marriage it brings a tear to my eyes thinking 
of the "shadow show" &#8230; bet you know where this is going!










Every year in August near our anniversary we went on an adult only camping/canoeing trip with
the same group of people. (didn't make it this year though) There was a LOT of drinking and a LOT of fun.


As it was getting later it began to get cooler and the fire was warm and inviting&#8230; 
I decided to go to our cabin tent and change for the evening. I entered our tent making very sure everything was zipped up good. 
All was good, so I lit the lantern. It was very dark out so I needed to have it on high so I could see everything clearly&#8230;.right?


I proceeded to get undressed&#8230;put on my deodorant, lotion, fix my hair&#8230; put on my&#8230; well you know. Then put on my hoodie and pants&#8230; 
All the while I am thinking dang!!! I am missing all the fun out there because all I could hear was very loud laughing and snorting 
and gasping for air&#8230; I was getting ticked and rushing thinking that it would all be over by the time I got out there&#8230; I was missing the fun!

Boy was I right!!!


It was only upon my exiting the tent did I realize all the commotion
was about the "shadow show" I was putting on for pretty much the 
whole area of the campground we were in.










From then on it sorta became a tradition&#8230; "The Shadow Show"


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Didn't read em all but MaeJae's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a great thread! I have tears streaming down my cheeks


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

So MaeJae, got video?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, MJ's contribution is hard to top, but here goes.
Our first camping experience, B.C. (before children) was in an old pop up camper. We'd never really been to a campground prior to our own camping, so it was very romantic, once back in the camper. Well, having quite a few libations, and a quick skinny dip in the pond, we headed back to our shanty. Well, after, ah. you know...maybe 30 minutes, when all was quiet (again), we heard applause from about 10 campers in every direction. From then on we whispered when we were in the pop up.

Another time I was late in hitting the road, so I was very rushed... finally got everything packed up, and headed off. I thought I had done my ritual 3 rounds around the camper for pre-flight, but... About 20 minutes out, a truck pulled up alongside of us on the highway, pointing back. I pulled into the first rest area, and discovered the 100 foot 15 amp extension cord that plugs into the house, was dragging like a long tail behind the OB.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


Sorry... You are going to have to wait awhile on that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
It's been 27 more months. Can we here the story now? Inquiring minds want to know. James


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> *BigBadBrain*Posted Today, 06:13 PM
> So MaeJae, got video?


I've heard Folk Tales of such existence... but never seen the proof!




Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, MJ's contribution is hard to top, but here goes.
> Our first camping experience, B.C. (before children) was in an old pop up camper. We'd never really been to a campground prior to our own camping, so it was very romantic, once back in the camper. Well, having quite a few libations, and a quick skinny dip in the pond, we headed back to our shanty. Well, after, ah. you know...*maybe 30 minutes, when all was quiet (again), we heard applause* from about 10 campers in every direction. From then on we whispered when we were in the pop up.
> 
> Another time I was late in hitting the road, so I was very rushed... finally got everything packed up, and headed off. I thought I had done my ritual 3 rounds around the camper for pre-flight, but... About 20 minutes out, a truck pulled up alongside of us on the highway, pointing back. I pulled into the first rest area, and discovered the 100 foot 15 amp extension cord that plugs into the house, was dragging like a long tail behind the OB.


Applause???

Maybe they were clapping for an oncore ...
I bet the campers were very surprised when they 
found out that a "show" was included with the price of the stay!!!

Another plus for a hard sided camper!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

New truck and camper, first trip. It had not rained in weeks so I parked in the yard because I had not had a chance to widen the driveway and it was tight to get out. The camper and truck were washed up and shiney. So as we loaded up and tried to leave...yup, stuck in the yard. My son said "just go dad"







If only it was that easy. So after a call to the firehouse someone brought the brush truck down and winched us out and the tires and the nose of the camper were covered in mud.


----------

